# Trying something different



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The group of freinds that I play against are pretty hardcore tourney gamers but luckily we often try to mix things up by playing the older editions (admittedly in 40k) but we've never really thought to go back and try the earlier versions of fantasy mainly because unlike 40k the fantasy rules haven't had a drastic an overhaul between editions.
We've decided though mainly because my Chaos dwarves have outperformed most of the newer books on a regular basis to try something different.
We're going to run a knockout competition useing just the ravening hordes lists although we'll need to look at a few of the spell lists the first few games are being played today and hopefully I'll have time to post some battle reports.
The Chaos dwarfs have a slight advantage as the army was built around this list but looking at a few of the armies I think there could be some surprises in store.
Has anyone else tried anything like this before?


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL I've played a few games using the older rule sets for 40k but never for fantasy. I'll try it out!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I remember doing this with the Dark Elves when Ogres first came out. 

There were complaints that "Ogres were too powerful for the armies which hadn't been updated" and had been designed in mind for a new addition (of course, until people got used to the idea of actually mix maxing shooting, or actual tactics), that I said "why don't I use Ravening Hordes Dark Elves?"

Needless to say, turning up with 20 Executioners and a Dark Lord with the Venom Sword on a Dark Pegasus, with 3 Level 2 Sorcerors with Lore of Death, and it was pretty much game over before it even started, killing the Ogre Lord on the first turn with an amazing 23 wounds caused by the rampaging Lord.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i still play 6th ed fantasy, but thats probably just because i never got round to buying 7th ed

it still works using some of the current army books though

cheers

edd


----------

